# Insulators~!



## Bixel (Mar 16, 2005)

My prized possessions are my glass insulators. Since I live in Canada, I have alot of good canadian stuff. I specialize in the CD 102 "Pony" styles. I also have a purple CD 162 1678, and my best insulator is a US piece that I got from some friends that got it while on holidays. It is a Green, CD 133.1, Pat App For. It is unlisted because it has MLOD. I love the color of the piece. Sorry I dont have a picture!


----------



## Bixel (Mar 24, 2005)

anybody else have any prised insulators? They dont have to be worth alot for you to love them, but that never hurts![]


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 11, 2005)

i just found my first insulator yesterday. i found 4 hemingray 42s and climbed up a tree that an old telephone pole fell into to get a red and brown ceramic one there isnt any engravings on it so i was wondering about it i will get a pic once i get my camera working


----------



## Pontiled (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a Confederate "egg" insulator that was dug in Richmond, Va., many years ago. Those guys actually had guns and knifes with them to protect their finds! Mine has a chip out of the bottom edge, but I don't, seeing as how it is a threadless Confederate egg.


----------



## Pontiled (Apr 11, 2005)

"... I don't _*MIND*_"

 Now I know where  my mind went!


----------



## Tandy (May 7, 2005)

Coloured glass insulators are very nice.

 While I do not collect insulators per se, I have a couple of mates who do, and I think they have thousands in their collection.

 Cheers!


----------



## Bixel (May 7, 2005)

I have seen  a few of those confederate eggs up on ebay lately. I really like them, but by far, my favorite CD( style) number is the 102 ( threaded), or 718 in the threadless category! I have never dug a complete threadless, I have never even dug a shard of a threadless, but im only 16, so I have lots of time ahead of me!


----------

